# where to order/buy speakers in Canada?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, after getting burned by border fees etc buying from the US, I'm wondering where the best place in Canada to buy speakers is?

thx


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

You live in Toronto, go to Songbird! 

Online, check LAMusic.ca, AxeMusic.com and of course eBay (if the member is in Canada... otherwise you'll get brokerage fees and all those other ones).


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Santon Audio sells recones and some new stuff I believe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The sponsor of this month's prize - Steamco. Gotta give them a plug. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've bought all of mine on either eBay or at L&M. You can get some good deals on eBay as long as the seller is in....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I love webers (great speakers, fair prices, ships with DHL so no huge border surprises), but i've had good experience with ordering in at L&M for Eminence speakers.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

For any Eminence speakers, I have found Q-components great to deal with: http://loudspeakers.ca/

Unfortunately I mainly use Weber speakers and right now there is no way to get those without ordering from Weber. There are some Weber dealers in the States, but I don't know of any in Canada.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I just noticed these guys on Vancouver Island (no experience with them):

http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/speakers.htm


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

For Tone Tubbies you can go to Trinityamps.com.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Theres actually a really good supplier here in kitchener. they keep tons of eminence stock in particular. I think its called speakers plus or something. its just on a side street by the mall, next to shooters choice


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

I know it's not Canadian, but the prices just cannot be beat...

http://www.warehousespeakers.com

Check it out.

Love,
Curtis


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, I'm a little sketchy about those speakers, find it hard to believe they can use decent components for that price

thx though!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,



bolero said:


> hey, after getting burned by border fees etc buying from the US....


I just bought from Weber directly and wasn't dinged any fees (asked Ted to send USPS rather than courier). Happy day! 




> yeah, I'm a little sketchy about those speakers, find it hard to believe they can use decent components for that price


I've read forum posts of users that have them and heard sound clips and they do exactly what they say. IMO, they're worth a try.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

bolero said:


> yeah, I'm a little sketchy about those speakers, find it hard to believe they can use decent components for that price
> 
> thx though!


I have one of the V30 clones in my 2x12 with a Hellatone 30 in it, and it's performed wonderfully. Very well made. Grab a couple while they're that price IMO.



p.s. Steamco stuff is also very good prices as well.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw Celestions last week at L&M Mississauga, near square one.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> The sponsor of this month's prize - Steamco. Gotta give them a plug. :smilie_flagge17:


I bought my Avatar 2x12 cabinet from Brent at Steamco and would happily buy from him again.


----------



## lpstudio (Feb 14, 2006)

The warehouse guitar speakers are great I have tried both the cl 80 and v30 in my ycv40wr and they sound great and not even broke in yet. I ordered 2 of each and it came to 196.00 canadian to my door and he was fast to ship them out.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, I just bought a quad of scumbacks, can't wait to hear them in my '68 marshall 4x12 :rockon2:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

What are your scumbacks cloned after? Original greenbacks or g12h30's?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I ordered 2 of each, going to mount in a X pattern in the cab

the 75 Hz lead cones, 65 watts

the 55Hz bass cones, 65 watts


the 75Hz I believe are copies of the greenback, the 55Hz not sure if they're the G12H30 or greenback w/bass cone


ps the new celestion G12H30 actually has a LEAD cone in it...so it is not a true copy of the original G12H30. it is still a great sounding speaker though, I think....maybe even better than the 55Hz original


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

My beef with steamco was that i ordered a mixed cab that was supposed to have hellatones in it but months later when i cracked it open, it was g12h30's untreated... yeah i have prob broken them in some but they are still a bit harsh and would have preferred to have hellatones. Not a biggy i guess..


----------



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

Curtis.Fagan said:


> I know it's not Canadian, but the prices just cannot be beat...
> 
> http://www.warehousespeakers.com
> 
> ...


I bought a pair of their Veteran 30's (Vintage 30 clones) and it cost me about $100 by the time it arrived at my door. Well worth the cash.

Lots of good reviews on them at Harmony Central

cheers
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

A few questions from a complete novice (as far as amps go).
-Are the speakers easy to take out and put in (just screws and unhook the wires), or is there a certain amount of caution to be taken?
-Do some places like L&M take a trade-in on speakers or do you guys mostly sell the used speakers yourselfs (wondering who would buy stock speakers, when most people are upgrading)?
-Does the Vintage and Govenor speaker fit ok into the place of the stock speaker that comes with the YCV40?

Thanks!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

notme said:


> A few questions from a complete novice (as far as amps go).
> -Are the speakers easy to take out and put in (just screws and unhook the wires), or is there a certain amount of caution to be taken?
> -Do some places like L&M take a trade-in on speakers or do you guys mostly sell the used speakers yourselfs (wondering who would buy stock speakers, when most people are upgrading)?
> -Does the Vintage and Govenor speaker fit ok into the place of the stock speaker that comes with the YCV40?
> ...


Q1 - on most amps, yes it is as easy as you describe, but occasionally there is some unsoldering/soldering involved. Just don't accidentally dent the cone by being careless and you'll be okay.

Q2 - I don't believe so, but I could be wrong. I know Songbird Music in Toronto does. Either way your best bet for a fair price is selling it on a forum like this or on a garage sale type site like craigslist. Though ifyou are selling stock speakers from an affordable amp, you will likely need to go dirt cheap to attract interest.

Q3 - I don't have that amp or those speakers, so don't take this as the gospel, but it shouldn't be an issue. Speaker mounts in guitar amps are fairly universal and Traynor, Celestion, and Eminence all have a reputation for following industry standards.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Low Watt.
I just upgraded the ycv40 *today* to ycv40wr, so I may not be looking to buy a speaker right now, but it's possible in the future.
Thanks for taking the time to answer!!

NM


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Yerffej said:


> Theres actually a really good supplier here in kitchener. they keep tons of eminence stock in particular. I think its called speakers plus or something. its just on a side street by the mall, next to shooters choice


They are in Waterloo, actually but...no matter. I went in there with a friend who was buying a few speakers for a cabinet he was building. I have to say, I've never seen anyone so enthusiastic about speakers as the guy behind the counter.

I wasn't there to buy anything myself but just listening to this guy and how excited he was about this speaker or that speaker, he's got the spec charts out and they're comparing ratings etc. I darn near almost bought a few myself! This guy obviously enjoyed what he was doing.

Anyhow, yes - I would agree that this place in Waterloo certainly knows their stuff when it comes to speakers. If I ever need to replace mine, I know where I'm going.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

McBride Loudspeaker Source Ltd (Q Components), 519-884-1140, (www.loudspeakers.ca) in Waterloo, have always been good to me. They all know their stuff, but ask for Terry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Mooh said:


> McBride Loudspeaker Source Ltd (Q Components), 519-884-1140, (www.loudspeakers.ca) in Waterloo, have always been good to me. They all know their stuff, but ask for Terry.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, that's the place! I didn't have the name handy but it's definitely the one on Colby. And I think the guy behind the counter was named Terry. Man, I've never seen anyone so enthusiastic about speakers as that guy. He certainly knows his stuff when it comes to speakers.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I also have had the pleasure of talking with Terry on the phone. seemed very knowledgeable and enthusiastic.
they carry the Emminence line. 
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Terry is an old friend and as fair and honest as can be. The speaker business is in his blood. Tell him Crocker sent you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

